# MOSS Talk



## Lacuu (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm looking to set up a 5.5 gallon planted tank and want to eventually add moss carpet to the floor and construct a moss tree. Trying to decide what type of moss to use that would be relatively low maintenance and doesn't require a CO2 system, just added fertilizers.

For the carpet, dwarf baby tears look amazing but I know they need CO2 to thrive so that's not an option, however that is the ideal look I'm going for. Is there another, low-maintenance yet attractive looking moss that would work good to line the floor? Trying to stay away from Java Moss because it looks like it can be pretty invasive and unruly, I want something more neat looking...Christmas moss looks 'ok.' I like the look of Riccia fluitans but heard it can be hard to maintain. 

For the tree, I _really_ like the look of Flame moss, but I'm not sure how easy it is to grow without CO2? 

Any moss keeping tips for a beginner would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

Back went I was interested in doing a moss carpet I saw pictures of mini Christmas moss and thought it would look great for a carpet! Nice compact size but still kind of fern-textured. The real problem is getting actual mini Christmas moss, and not somebody trying to rip you off with small pieces of normal Christmas moss.

Flame moss should work fine. Most if not all mosses don't require Co2 as far as I'm aware. Good luck on your decision!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm currently attempting to carpet some Dwarf Hairgrass without CO2. I don't know if that is something you'd like, but it's an option.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Micranthemum Tweedie sp. Monte carlo (aka Large Peral Grass) should be OK without CO2. Well, that's what I read. I received a matted Monte Carlo a few days ago. My tank doesn't have CO2. 
This is what I got; Micranthemum Tweedie sp. Monte carlo Mat
It's pain to plant miniature plants with tiny roots (they keep coming off the substrate and float), so I went for a mat. If you like baby tears, you might want to google about this plant.


I saw one of the members AquaAurora has Hydrocotyle sp. Japan in her tanks. It's supposed to be very easy, grow quick and doesn't require CO2. 


Flame Moss is nice. I had some in my tank. But moss in general grow really slow...too slow for me..


----------



## Lacuu (Jan 16, 2017)

ryry2012 said:


> Micranthemum Tweedie sp. Monte carlo (aka Large Peral Grass) should be OK without CO2. Well, that's what I read. I received a matted Monte Carlo a few days ago. My tank doesn't have CO2.
> This is what I got; Micranthemum Tweedie sp. Monte carlo Mat


Ummm I LOVE this! Honestly I think this is perfect. Similar to baby tears but easier to grow. Thank you for the recommendation. Sounds like some people think it's okay without CO2, others insist it is necessary... I'll be curious to hear about how your Monte Carlo mats grow in your tank!



Crash said:


> Back went I was interested in doing a moss carpet I saw pictures of mini Christmas moss and thought it would look great for a carpet! Nice compact size but still kind of fern-textured. The real problem is getting actual mini Christmas moss, and not somebody trying to rip you off with small pieces of normal Christmas moss.


Thanks! I looked it up and I do like the look of mini Christmas... If the Monte Carlo proves too difficult without CO2 I'm thinking mini Christmas will be a good backup. OR who knows, maybe I'll get crazy and make a DIY CO2 system...


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hey look. This member is successfully growing Monte Carlo carpet without CO2. This is the thread that made me to get my own Monte Carlo:smile2:http://www.bettafish.com/147-planted-betta-tanks/717906-monte-carlos-carpet.html
You said your tank was 5.5g. Maybe the exactly same tank? 


Monte Carlo is much bigger than baby tears, so it should be easier to plant. You'd better do with tweezers though. I'm going to update you how my MC grow.


P.S. I love plant shopping. I kinda thinking deciding what plants to get is be fun than actually having them in my tank...


----------



## Lacuu (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm still shopping around for a tank but definitely considering a Spec. Also considering a Finnex LED now, similar to what that other member is using... seems like a good set up! I'm curious to find out more about the exact model/wattage of Finnex that would be ideal for a 5 gallon. It looks like the Finnex planted 24 7 LED are really nice, but also large and pricey. I'm thinking a 16" 10W Finnex Stingray LED that would work well with a 5 gallon. Curious what the wattage of the LED that other member is using with their 5 gallon... it seems like the reason their monte carlo carpet is doing so well might be because of the lights?!


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

I have a Spec V old model. It's a great tank. It looks good and the filter is very quiet (some people says its outflow is too strong, but I like it). If you get a shorter heater, you can keep it in the pump compartment. I have an Aqueon Pro Heater. During cold seasons, you can move the heater into the fish compartment. I say go for it 


Finnex makes good LED lights. Do not go for FugeRay Planted+. It is a great algae grower... I have one (20") on my newly cycled tank (18" length) that has Monte Carlo. I got 6" risers because I don't have CO2.


I use a Marineland LED light with Spec V. 
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KL8TPIE/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
It's not the best but pretty good over all. It was $30 when I bought. Somehow this LED doesn't really grow algae in my tank. 


The new Spec V has a better light. Maybe you can try it first? If you decide it's not good enough, then you can get another light. Keep eye on Amazon, ebay and other sellers. You don't know when and where you can find a deal. 


You can use Seachem Excel instead of CO2. Some plants such as Vallisnerias and Cryptocornes are Excel sensitive. You should start low dose with them and increase amount little by little to see how they are. I'm sure Monte Carlo loves Excel!


----------

